# Goat wormer for cats?



## omeomy07 (Oct 28, 2017)

So I have this [currently] indoor [previously indoor/outdoor] cat that I feel like might have tapeworms. He's my best mouser but I'm having to keep him inside temporarily. Because he's such a good hunter, he eats a lot of rodents- mice, rats, chipmunks and mostly squirrels. Anyway... he got sick like a month ago. He had GI symptoms (bloody diarrhea and vomitting, loss of appetite) and we took him to our large animal vet that also sees pets. At the time, we had some foster kittens in the house that had fecal tested positive for cocci. So they tested my adult cat and he came up negative on the fecal for everything. They said if I REALLY wanted to, they could do a GI panel but they'd need 8g of poop (of which he didn't have) to send to WADDL. They told me I may as worm for tapes.

So I wormed him with Drontal for cats. He's been on flea meds.

I feel like I remember seeing that tapes might not show on a fecal because of something to do with the life cycle/eggs or them being attached to the GI lining and not shedding in the poop unless they're dead, but I might be imagining that. Anyway, what I want to know is-

*Has anyone used a livestock wormer on their CATS specifically?* I know 10% goat Safeguard is pretty common but also seems ineffective in many areas for tapes in goats. I talked to a local farmer that has given his dogs Cydectin with success. I would buy and use it but I know cats are just reaaaal sensitive to meds.

I am thinking tapes specifically because he's been on the thin side, HAD a flea problem and is CRAZY about trying to get on the counter for food. I want to try another wormer before I get bloodwork looking for more complex problems.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes you can use liquid Safeguard mixed in canned food, they eat it quite well! I haven't done before and after fecal so can't speak to it's effectiveness. I had to Google the dosage. This is what I used: https://www.google.com/amp/s/carnivorecarryoutblog.com/2014/04/10/cat-worming-chart/amp/

FYI I also use my goat Toltrazuril on foster kittens for coccidia prevention and treatment, that works VERY well.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

.p.s. three days straight for giving the safeguard to cats


----------



## omeomy07 (Oct 28, 2017)

hmm i think i'll try the safeguard first since i have it at the house. i can get tortrazuril from the humane society i clean at. thanks!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

omeomy07 said:


> hmm i think i'll try the safeguard first since i have it at the house. i can get tortrazuril from the humane society i clean at. thanks!


Oh yes yes I wasn't suggesting Toltrazuril for your adult barn cat, definitely do 3 days of Safeguard for him. I just mentioned the Toltrazuril for kitten coccidia since you mentioned you foster.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

I"ve given Safeguard for goats to my cats.
3 days. Wear work gloves


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

SalteyLove said:


> Yes you can use liquid Safeguard mixed in canned food, they eat it quite well! I haven't done before and after fecal so can't speak to it's effectiveness. I had to Google the dosage. This is what I used: https://www.google.com/amp/s/carnivorecarryoutblog.com/2014/04/10/cat-worming-chart/amp/
> 
> FYI I also use my goat Toltrazuril on foster kittens for coccidia prevention and treatment, that works VERY well.


I've also been very pleased with Toltrazuril for my kittens as well. It's nice to hear safeguard is okay for them as well, I'll keep that in mind.

This past summer I had 2 litters of kittens plus my 2 adult barn cats (at one point it was 13 felines, funny how cat math works lol). I like to keep everyone up to date on flea and tick prevention and I was breaking the bank using Frontline for cats. I had a friend suggest I use dog Frontline for the larger breeds and split up the dose (so i got 5 cat doses for every 100 lb dog dose I believe). I didn't have any issues this past summer with fleas or ticks thank goodness. We're now down to 3 cats after rehoming the kittens.


----------



## Nyjah (Mar 5, 2017)

We had gotten two kittens and a great pyr from a farm and all three had tape worms. It surprised me, as they had all been wormed, the dog w ivermectin (at VERY careful dosages)/safegaurd and the cats with over the counter wormer.

After I researched it a bit, it turns out tapeworms are pretty resistant to ivermectin and the OTC cat wormer, and there is a particular chemical that is tapeworm specific you can get from the feed store. It causes the tapeworms to dissolve and made a huge difference in their condition right away. A bit annoying as it was more expensive, but did the trick right away.

Here is a link to that stuff: https://www.chewy.com/bayer-tapewor...MIgpr7_dXd5gIVoB6tBh21XQDsEAQYASABEgLhZvD_BwE


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Interesting, Praziquantel is what is used in goats for liver flukes.


----------

